# My betta's tank is too cold? What can I do?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a female beta in a 1.5 gallon filtered bowl. I know this is way too small so I'm upgrading to a 5 gallon but it's not ready yet. None of my betta tanks are heated because the texas summer kept them at 82-84 degrees all the time. A cold front came in yesterday and when I checked the temps, they had all fallen to 71 degrees over night. I will get heaters today for the 10 and 20 gallon tanks, but what can I do for my betta in the 1.5 gallon? It's too small for a heater but I don't want her to freeze. I can't move her to the 5 gallon for at least a week or 2 because it's already occupied. What should I do for her?
Also how many watts per gallon should I get the other heaters?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

go to petco and get an under the bowl heater?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> go to petco and get an under the bowl heater?


Yep try this. If they don't have one specifically for fish, check the reptile section


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

It's not too small for a heater. I have a non-adjustable heater in my 1 gallon. I found it in the betta section at Petsmart. It's made for 0.5-1.5 gallons, I think.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

This page has has a whole bunch of heaters suitable for your tank,if you scroll down there are more, see if you can find one you like from this page at a local fish store.http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_12/186-0659319-7486320?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=betta+heater&sprefix=betta+heater%2Caps%2C367


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I got a 7.5 watt heating pad for the tank, but it says to use on 2-5 gallons. My betta's tank is 1.5 gallons, so is it okay to use? I couldn't find anything smaller so I got that.


----------



## BabyBetta0108 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you go to Petsmart, they have the marina Betta mini heater for a betta bowl. I have one for my hospital tank. If you can't find one at your Petsmart, I would look for heaters that are between 7-10 watts. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

BabyBetta0108 said:


> If you go to Petsmart, they have the marina Betta mini heater for a betta bowl. I have one for my hospital tank. If you can't find one at your Petsmart, I would look for heaters that are between 7-10 watts.
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12315584


This is the one I have in my 1 gallon.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Well it's 8 watts, so I'm assuming the 7.5 watt one I bought will be okay. I'll go put it in and see how it goes.


----------

